# When the prompt comes up, enter your birthdate



## wasabi (Feb 9, 2005)

http://www.frontiernet.net/~cdm/age1.html


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 9, 2005)

Tomorrow is my husband's birthday. I printed out his info to include in his birthday card. Thanks, Wasabi


----------



## tweedee (Feb 12, 2005)

cool site wasabi 8)


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

That was neat!  Thanks!!

 Barbara


----------



## Claire (Feb 14, 2005)

That was fun ... my 50th is coming up in a couple of weeks, and I'm celbrating big time.  Doing something I've wanted to for years, a Chinese banquet (we used to do these for New Years (Asian, that is) in many places we've lived, but in recent years haven't had enough friends who might enjoy it to get a good one going).  Still don't know how many will come.


----------

